# Weight



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

How should the puppy's weight be going like 7 weeks and up?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

it depends on what style you have gamebred or bully.


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm not sure new at this


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> it depends on what style you have gamebred or bully.


Well we all know pits are bullys but how do you know if it is gamebred


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Game bred bloodlines like Chinaman, Jeep,Redboy, Honeybunch,etc...They are usually smaller than Bully style. Bully Style bloodlines are Gottiline,Razor's Edge,etc
*Example of Game Style-Marty's gorgeous dogs!*









*Example of Bully Style-Midwest's Handsome Hemi!*


----------



## napsndreds (Sep 24, 2006)

I see what you mean. So limme ask you this, gamebreeds are skinnier? If so chavez is gamebred BUT i heard to truly test gameness you gotta fight em and see who gives up first. The one who doesnt and keeps fighting despite serious injuries is game.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gamebred and gameness are two different things.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Game Styles from what I've seen do tend to be slimmer and tall. I thought the same thing about Legend(of course I had no clue as to his bloodline(Dagger) at the time.) But I forgot both Legend's parents are tall and stocky. Also my dad's APBT started out the same way and he's now over 90lbs. He started to widen out at about 1.5 yrs. old and didnt stop until about 3 with the muscle and weight.

As far as being Game. I have no idea. I always thought you could test it in other ways like weight pulling and such. Maybe Oldfort could answer that one!


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm guessing she's game just wondering about weight because she about 7 weeks and she looks kinda small. I'm just wondering when i should start seeing a change?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you know her bloodline?


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

na i don't know


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

no i dont know


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

hey!! as for weight i have no idea, i would say 10lbs maybe??? Here is Harley, he is a game dog, his lines are Clouse /mayfield. I hope it helps you!!!!


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

Gamedogs are usually between 35 - 50 pounds the original APBT and standard there smaller and more compact making them more agile and flexibilty it also increases their endurance for long fights.

The Bully type pitbull weigh from 70 and up if you need to know your dogs weight just check the pedigree. A little research should tell you how big your pit will be. There are those occasional dogs that do defy previous genetics but thats rare.


----------



## the rock (Oct 24, 2006)

i got a 3 month old bully pup thats 17 pounds.....is that good?


----------



## Nation (Sep 27, 2006)

Depends on what size of dog you wanted.


----------



## the rock (Oct 24, 2006)

the average size for a bully


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Weight at a puppies age really doesnt mean a whole lot. As long as they are healthy while puppies your doing fine. There is no set weight pattern dogs should follow. Each dog in a litter will be different and there can be substantial weight differences. My dog Bailey is conditioned and weighs in around 41lbs. Her brother on the other hand is a solid 70lbs. Of course there is the difference in male female but you will know more about where your dog will end up at about 9-10mos.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Its hard to tell at 7wks. Thats still very young. 
Like OFK stated, you'll know about 10 months old. Hemi's 11 now and i'm pretty sure he'll tak after his dad. 82lbs of solid muscle, no fat.

What did your pups parents look like?


----------



## napo123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The parents were great looking, the female was ripped and the male was built like a house.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Brad is a from gamebred stock. he is according to some heavy for his age, however he doesn`t look it, because of his height and length. At 5 months he is 42lb, but now 20" at the withers. His lines all indicate gamebred. he may slow down, i don`t know, but being at 5 months only i guess he`ll keep filling out. his dad is 23" and mum 21" at the withers. Dad weighed 75lb, Mum was 60lb. She looked a little Bully, but dad was much slender, even at 75lb.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nation said:


> Gamedogs are usually between 35 - 50 pounds the original APBT and standard there smaller and more compact making them more agile and flexibilty it also increases their endurance for long fights.
> 
> The Bully type pitbull weigh from 70 and up if you need to know your dogs weight just check the pedigree. A little research should tell you how big your pit will be. There are those occasional dogs that do defy previous genetics but thats rare.


See thats odd!!! harley is Clouse/Mayfield and they are game dog lines, So why is he 72lbs?? Thats over what he "Should be" So is that a good thing, Hes got great muscle tone that looks awesome, so.... i dont get it??


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Pantera alot of pit dogs had 2 weights. Just like a pro boxer or fighter. They had their off season weight and then competition weight. Some dogmen refer to is as Chain weight (off season) and Pit or Conditioned weight. Rebel could EASILY be 60-62 lbs and not look fat. But during the competitive season He gets measured amounts of food, LOTS of excersize and weighed every 3 days to see where he is at. I keep him at 56-57lbs but dry him out for weigh ins the week before. I empty him out the night before, after weigh in he goes right back to 56-57 but at the time he was weighed he will be right on 55lbs. As soon as this weekend is over I will up the amount of food he gets for winter and less excersize. Got to have him fat and warm for winter!!


----------

